# Yahoo- Bladder Pain Syndrome / Interstitial Cystitis (BPS/IC) - Exclusive Report From 2008 Asian IC Guideline Meeting (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

HUALIAN, TAIWAN (UroToday.com) - The annual Asian Interstitial Cystitis Meeting was devoted to the subject of developing an Asian IC Guideline for publication next year. Participants came from Korea (Young Ho Kim, Jeong Gu Lee, JY Hong, Kim Duk Yoon), Japan (Yukio Homma, Tomohiro Ueda, Takaaki Ito, Hikaru Tomoe, Mineo Takei) Taiwan (Shing-Hwa Lu, Ming Hui Lee, YC Chuang and Dr.View the full article


----------

